# Till I find a head gasket for my j motor



## oquinn (Jul 6, 2019)

I built this up. Nowhere as exciting as my wz but gets me around the hood smooth and fast.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2019)

Kool, let's see the drive side....


----------



## oquinn (Jul 12, 2019)

Ill get a pic of the other side. Belt drive gets a smooth ride. But the tank sucks. I ran out of gas twice now. Also thing runs pretty fast. Which is how i like it.
When it gets cold out i will fabricate a new support bar. Cant work a fender thru this one.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 14, 2019)

Heres a pic of the drive side


----------

